# ¿Les gustan los relojes? - Que ver para comprarlos



## juanfilas (Ene 7, 2013)

Como andan todos, supongo que a varios acá les gustan los relojes, a mi me fascinan, lo que significan, la miniaturalización de la mecánica, la tecnología, el concepto de tiempo es una de las cosas mas complejas de estudiar y todavía no sabemos bien que es (los tiros indican que es una consecuencia de la entropía pero…), en fin, engloban muchas cosas y personalmente, me maravillo con los mismos.

  No voy a hablar de la historia del reloj ni mucho menos (ya saben, para mi es una herramienta  :-D  ), pero si, un poco de cómo YO elijo un reloj, por supuesto, es algo totalmente personal y subjetivo, pero bue, como soy de jodido para comprar un parlante nuevo, una cámara o un telescopio lo soy para un reloj, entro a foros, leo miles de reviews, estudio, etc. Ademas, esto es un puntapié, todos pueden poner mas datos, experiencias, etc.

  Así que vamos a los puntos que yo considero necesarios:

  Estética: podrá ser el mejor reloj del mundo, pero si no me gusta no lo compro ni a palos, yo no colecciono relojes, los uso día a día (no me lo saco ni para usar la amoladora con mangas cortas) y me agrada llevar algo lindo en la muñeca, nada raro, solamente que sea un poco elegante y un poco deportivo.

  Dureza del cuerpo y malla: como dije antes, no me saco el reloj nunca, por lo que, cuanto mas duro mejor, hay muchas tecnologías y materiales, las mas usadas son:
  Plástico: horrible
  Acero inoxidable: el 90% de los relojes encuadran acá (de los buenos…)
  Acero revestido por carburo de acero: durísimo y muy resistente a las rayaduras
  Titanio: mas liviano y mas duro que el acero, ademas, causa 0 alergia y no pica
  Acero revestido por carburo de titanio: mucho mas duro que el anterior
  Titanio revestido por carburo de titanio: igual de duro que el anterior pero mas liviano
  Aluminio: muy liviano pero se raya con facilidad
  Fibra de carbono: hay pocos, pero cada vez se ven mas, muy liviano pero se raya con facilidad.

  La idea es que el reloj no se raye, a los golpes, la mayoría de los materiales andan bien, es mas, lo que mejor aguanta los golpes por su elasticidad es el plástico.
  La malla igual, las de cuero son muy lindas, pero duran nada si lo mojamos por lo que, si no cuidamos el reloj, nada de mallas de cuero.

  Para que vean por que para mi la dureza es importante, vean como quedó mi anterior reloj después de 11 años en mi muñeca     :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/p1070236h.jpg/

  La verdad que salio bueno el hdp  :mrgreen:  , swatch es una marca “descartable” no suelen durar mucho, este se fabrico en el 99, edición especial por las olimpiadas de Sydney, yo lo compre en el 2001 y hasta hace 1 mes, estuvo en mi muñeca, 5 cambios de malla, seis cambios de batería y sigue andando, con agua y todo adentro... no se para el hdp   

  Dureza del cristal: igual que el cuerpo, a mas duro, mas difícil de rayar pero en este caso, mas frágil. Básicamente en el 99% de los casos hay dos tipos de cristal:

  Vidrio: se raya con facilidad
  Zafiro: durísimo y no tan frágil

  Hay otros cristales, pero no vienen al caso, después hay que considerar cuantas capas antirreflejo tiene el mismo.

  Movimiento: A mi personalmente me gusta la idea de que el reloj sea 100% autónomo, osea, que no use pila sino que, saque la energía para funcionar de otro lado, si bien, seguramente necesiten mantenimiento mas seguido que lo que le dura la pila al Casio fw91 (tuve uno funcionando 10 años con la misma pila y creo que todavía anda, me lo regalaron a los 7 años…).
  Fuera del reloj de cuarzo a pilas, hay básicamente tres tipos actualmente de relojes “autónomos”:

  Automáticos: son los mas “complejos”, con las aceleraciones de nuestro brazo a través de un martillo en un pivote se le da cuerda cada vez que movemos el brazo con lo cual, si estamos vivos es muy probable que este andando, estos relojes son los preferidos de casi toda persona que le gusten los relojes, mecánicamente impresionantes. Lamentablemente, son mecánicos por lo que, la precisión es de algunos segundos por día en el mejor de los casos, no duran mas de 36hs si no los cargamos, requieren muchísimo mantenimiento y son por lo general, bastante caros, pero… son hermosos, es como el amante del audio vintage, amamos nuestro reloj, por mas que no sepamos realmente si esta dando bien la hora…

  Solares: Muy simple, con un panel solar debajo de la esfera (no se ve, no se preocupen) carga un capacitor y este da la energía para el movimiento, son por lo gral de cuarzo por lo que, la precisión es de 1/2s o menos por mes. Estan muy optimizados energéticamente por lo que, con la carga del capacitor pueden estar entre 40 días y un año sin necesitar luz.

  Sistema Kinetic: es similar al mecánico pero, en vez de dar cuerda al mecanismo, tiene un generador que carga el capacitor, es muy similar al sistema anterior pero, mas ineficiente, un reloj solar con 3 minutos de sol aguanta todo el día, un kinetic hay que moverlo bastante mas para que genere la misma energía.

  Resistencia al agua: si o si resistente al agua, como dije antes, nunca me lo saco.

  Marca: Como todo en el mundo, hay marcas que nos gustan mas que otras, por que nuestro viejo tenia uno, por el abuelo, por una publicidad, por que me lo recomendó alguien que sabia, por ser nuestro primer reloj.. no importa por que, pero siempre tenemos favoritismo por alguna marca.

  País de procedencia: acá no hay mucho, suizo o japones, los primeros tienen mas prestigio, pero los segundos no tienen nada que envidiarle a los primeros, he tenido de ambos lados, y todos han sido excelentes.

  Otra cosa que yo no soporto ver son las agujas mal calibradas, esas que, cuando el segundero esta en 40s el minutero ya esta sobre el minuto y no antes, las agujas para mi tienen que estar clavadas, si esta en 0 segundo, la aguja tiene que apuntar justo las 12, ni un poquito mas adelante ni un poco mas atrás, igual con el minutero, si el segundero llego a 0, ahí la aguja tienen que estar clavada en el minuto, ni un poco antes, ni un poco después. He visto hasta relojes TAG o Rolex con esta falla, increíble ¿Qué cuesta poner bien las agujas?  :x 

  En fin, ¿Qué reloj elegí para reemplazar al Swatch?

  Marca: la marca lamentablemente esta muy desprestigiada en el país gracias a las miles de copias que entraron, lo que, bajo la imagen de la marca mal, ademas de hacer otros productos muy distintos a los relojes, estoy hablando de Citizen.
  Citizen actualmente es el mayor fabrincante de movimientos del mundo (la maquinaria interna), muchas marcas suizas usan movimiento Citizen, son muy muy duraderos y de extraordinaria tecnología. Casi me compro un tissot, pero no le pisaba los talones en cuanto a prestaciones y era igual de lindo.
  Citizen a mi gusto siempre le pifió en los diseños, por eso nunca me había comprado uno, pero este año sacaron modelos muy muy estéticos y elegantes. 
  Es una  marca de muchísimo prestigio en Europa y Norteamérica, y básicamente su publicidad es el boca en boca, casi nunca vamos a ver mucha publicidad de la marca.

  Modelo: Compré el tope de línea de la marca, el modelo es el CA0021-53E, acá unas fotos de catálogo:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/ca002153evisuall.jpg/

  ¿Por qué este modelo?

  Primero, para mi es hermoso, el toque justo de deportivo y muy elegante.
  Esta hecho de titanio revestido en carburo de titanio (tanto el cuerpo como la malla, Citizen lo llama con el súper marketinero nombre de “Super titanio”), teóricamente no se va a rayar nunca jaja, igual, no creo en esas cuestiones marketineras, el tiempo dirá, de todas formas, el carburo de titanio tiene unos 1100Hv de dureza, contra 250Hv de un buen acero inoxidable… osea que, si no mienten, es realmente mas duro que el acero inoxidable.
  Pero, además, es livianísimo, es raro ver algo que se ve tan macizo ser tan liviano, no creo que pese mas de 40gr. Y si esta todo el día en la muñeca, esto suma mucho.

  El cristal es de zafiro por lo tanto agunta muy bien los rayazos, una forma de detectar que es realmente de zafiro es que no se moja, si lo metemos al agua al sacarlo el agua “resbala” y el cristal queda seco, por supuesto, hice la prueba jeje
  El cristal además, esta recontra pulido y es super plano, viéndolo de frente parece que no tuviese cristal.
  Cuando le da la luz hacer pequeños halos de colores como los diamantes que se ven muy cool 

  Es un reloj solar (tecnología eco-drive) por lo que no lleva pila, este modelo lleva el tope de gama del sistema y con el capacitor totalmente cargado, dura unos 6-7 meses sin necesidad de que le de el sol, de todas formas, en solo 3 minutos carga para un día completo, yo que camino mucho, salgo a sacar fotos, etc. Se que el sol le va a dar por lo que si, no mienten, no debería pararse nunca.

  Tiene cronógrafo de precisión 1/5s es hermoso ver la aguja moverse a intervalos de 0.2s con la precisión que tiene este reloj.

  Las agujas están clavadas donde tienen que estar, a los 00s la aguja del minutero apunta justo al minuto, ni mas adelante ni mas atrás, igual con la de la hora y la de las 24hs. El segundero también apunta como corresponde.

  Es resistente al agua a 10bar (100  metros).

  En fin, por el precio, tecnológicamente es lo mejorcito del mercado y por dureza también, si les interesa, ya lo use para buceo así que aguanta bien el agua (unos 10 metros de profundidad nada mas).
  Si no les gustan los relojes, vayan por uno digital que es mas preciso y seguro… dura mas jaja, pero si les gustan los mismos tanto como a mi, seguro que el gasto vale la pena, este reloj actualmente sale por mercado libre (el lugar mas barato donde lo vi) unos $4000.- si quieren algo similar en otras marcas tienen Seiko (kinetic), tal vez un poco mas caro, sino algún Tissot (pero va a ser a pilas), Victorinox esta haciendo lindos relojes, TAG me encanta pero salen mas caros, por supuesto, siempre hablando de prestaciones similares, hay de todas mas marcas mas económicos y por supuesto en las otras marcas, mas caros.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/citizenecodrivechronogr.jpg/

  Espero que les haya gustado el pequeño post, seguro me estoy comiendo 1000 cosas, pero bue, la idea es dar el puntapié inicial para hablar de estas hermosas máquinas de pulsera.

  Saludos!

  Pd: Citizen no me paga por promocionar sus relojes  :mrgreen:   :mrgreen:


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2013)

Yo tengo este:





*Y me defraudó*, nunca lo sumergí, lo mas cercano que estuvo del agua fue lavándome las manos, así y todo le entro humedad y se manchó el cuadrante.

A pesar de ofrecerme a pagar un cuadrante nuevo, nunca conseguí que Citizen lo cambie, finalmente me cansé y lo dejé tal como estaba.  

Por otro lado a pesar de tener varios años de uso y abuso no presenta ni una mísera rayita.

*Edit I*

Respondiendo al título del post, los relojes no me gustan, *"Me encantan"*

*Edit II*

De los que tengo este es mi preferido:


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 7, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo tengo este:
> 
> http://fratella.net/relojes_citizen/BH0040-51AX600.jpg​
> *Y me defraudó*, nunca lo sumergí, lo mas cercano que estuvo del agua fue lavándome las manos, así y todo le entro humedad y se manchó el cuadrante.
> ...



¡Que mala suerte! yo hice buceo con el mio nuevo (una hora a 10 metros de profundidad) y ni siquiera se empaño el vidrio, pero bue... es otra tecnología y mas nuevo.
Ese modelo y algunos Seiko son los únicos relojes rectangulares que me gustan


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2013)

Cuando mi "Sobrepeso"  no me lo impedía, también hice buceo y usaba un Seiko igual que este con "Cero" problema.




Me dio tan buen resultado que me compré otro igual en dorado 

Tengo también un Citizen en acero muy similar al que comentas al principo, pero me resultaba pesado para tenerlo todo el día puesto.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 7, 2013)

Si, un reloj grande de acero es pesado para todo el día,  por suerte tenemos titanio y aluminio jeje.
Muy lindos relojes!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2013)

el único reloj que uso es un cronometro ,lo llevo en la bici ,no me gusta tenerlo colgado  en el cuello,
igual en la vici tengo el velocímetro digital que también tiene hora y cronometro






de pulsera tengo uno lindo,pero no lo uso,es de metal y cuadrante color rojo,soporto golpes,agua ,etc,etc
de momento no se donde lo deje ,cuando lo encuentre le saco una foto,ni me acuerdo la marca,pero es a pilas de esos mecanismos económicos,


----------



## DINING (Ene 7, 2013)

Yo uso para todos los días un modelo viejito pero de fierro, lo uso para correr, nadar y trabajar y nunca se rompe!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 7, 2013)

¡Ese es el que cito yo!¡el fw91! ¡tengo uno que me regalaron a los 7 años y seguro que le pongo la pila y arranca!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 8, 2013)

Que buen tema , soy otro apasionado por los relojes, me encantan los tácticos y los de buceo, de ellos creo que tengo dos piezas representativas con una relación calidad/precio inmejorable. Ambos Seiko, ambos automáticos, el SNZG15 y el Black Monster.



Tengo el Orient Blue Ray en mi lista de deseos, pero falta muchoooooo para que pueda satisfacer esa necesidad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2013)

este me gusta,es muy elegante y sobrio ,digno de su majestad ,muy muy lindo ¡¡¡
los otros dos *no* me gustan 

yo le quitaría esa malla y le mandaría a colocar una malla del mismo color pero de acero ,no muy ancha ni muy fina ,pero asi tal cual esta me ''guta''


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 8, 2013)

Se le tiene: el SNZG13.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2013)

si pero el color de la malla ,para mi gusto,prefiero color mate ,o sera la luz ? el otro parece mas oscuro ?
un gris metalizado mate ,soy muy muy quejoso en cuanto a gusto de colores para relojes y para todo en general,cuando me refiero a los colores

asi de el color del auto este me gustaria el color de la malla







algo hacé,pero sin tantos firuletes en el cuadrante


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 8, 2013)

Que tal te parece este Skagen 696XLTTM, tiene caja de titanio, es muy delgado y liviano, ademas se ve muy bien. Lo consigues en Amazon por $75.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2013)

y no ,es de color marrón ,aunque tan mal no esta 
voy a buscar uno que me guste como para comprarlo,pero sin comprarlo,


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 8, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ....voy a buscar uno que me guste como para comprarlo,pero sin comprarlo,



En Colombia a esa acción se le llama "comprar de ojo", y si que me gusta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> En Colombia a esa acción se le llama "comprar de ojo", y si que me gusta.







aquí se llama ,soñar.... y me compro una ferrari ''de ojo''¡¡¡¡ 
es como cuando niño, mirando con la cara pegada al vidrio los juguetes 

podria ser este 




o quizás este otro ,no me convence mucho









Andres Cuenca dijo:


> En Colombia a esa acción se le llama "comprar de ojo", y si que me gusta.



aquí se llama ,soñar.... y me compro una ferrari ''de ojo''¡¡¡¡ 
es como cuando niño, mirando con la cara pegada al vidrio los juguetes 





haaaa encontré una foto de mi reloj (Festina Acero F16170/6),este lo tengo,nomas que no se donde lo deje,ni lo uso,le pedí a mi esposa que me encuentre,ella guarda todo 




aqui hay uno nuevo http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA...170-doble-malla-intercambiable-acerocuero-_JM ,si ese es el que tengo pero en rojo,como la foto de arriba el rojo,


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 8, 2013)

Muy lindos todos, Andres, ese Skagen se parece mucho a un Citizen que casi compro en vez del que publique acá, pero como mi muñeca creció, me quedaba mejor este.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2013)

Si para mi cumpleaños me quieren regalar este reloj, no habría ningún problema en aceptarlo.  

*FogoRelojito*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2013)

y pensar que yo me conformo con un sanwich nomas ¡¡
....bueno habrá que hacer una vaquita ¡¡¡
Ver el archivo adjunto 73864
no es tan caro,esta bien nomas el precio


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 9, 2013)

Patek Philippe :babear:, y eso que no es el ejemplar mas costoso.

http://www.relojes-especiales.com/articulo/precio-record-alcanzado-por-un-patek-philippe-de-pulsera/

Cuando sea grande quiero llevar un suizo en mi muñeca.


----------



## bombu29 (Ene 14, 2013)

A mi también me gustan los relojes. Busque por toda mi ciudad (Rosario, Argentina) un seiko 5 tactico sin tener suerte, así, que al ver este citizen 7 automatico me lo compre. Este es mi 6to reloj, para el numero 7 tengo en vista un orient que es de color gris gun metal, o un seiko 5 monster.


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Feb 2, 2013)

DINING dijo:


> Yo uso para todos los días un modelo viejito pero de fierro, lo uso para correr, nadar y trabajar y nunca se rompe!!!
> 
> http://www.justonlinesales.co.uk/ek...yer-men-s-resin-digital-watch-black-479-p.jpg



¡Larga vida a mi f-91w!, lo tengo desde 1999!, con éste en mi muñeca soy capaz de gritar: ¡ESTO ES ESPARTAAA! , le da mil vueltas a un cartier


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 1, 2013)

Mi nueva adquisición, a la espera de desarmarlo completamente, limpiarlo, aceitarlo, calibrarlo a algo mejor que 5 segundos/día  pulirle el vidrio, la caja, cambiarle la malla por una de cuero y gualá, a usarlo todos los días 

Citizen 7 con maquinaria Miyota 8200, automático y ya desearmado como ven 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/relojcitizen7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/citizen7.jpg/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hola, cordial saludo

Me gustan muchos lo relojes, no he tenido la oportunidad de tener uno de marca quiza cuando tenga mas años no lo se, pero igual los cuido mucho... 

Me gustan pesados con una buena maquinaria adentro, igual no le quito la mirada a los digitales.
Como características no se, pero por imagen si se. 
Primero me gustan lo de fondo blanco con números negros y la aguja del segundero tiene que ser roja....

Tengo uno con fondo verde (ojo de gato) esos me fascinan... pero no tuve suerte, no lo pueden arreglar 

Atentemente...

posdata: *juanfilas*, cierro diciendo que cuando estuve trabajando en villa gesell me compre un de acero quirúrgico te lo recomiendo en cuanto a mantenimiento y usar en el trabajo, es muy bueno


----------



## Saposapiens (Jun 3, 2013)

Yo amaba este reloj... Mi primer digital, regalado por mis viejos. 
http://bangkokjunkman.com/watches/s...ents-digital-watch-space-age-look-series-550/
De los primeros con cristal liquido. No tenia luz.
Me lo robaron en un asalto a oficinas hace como 25 años. (Aun hoy deseo la muerte a los chorros desgraciados esos...) 


(Rayos... Porque me trajeron estos recuerdos...!!!?)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2013)

Que bonito reloj vintage, como no acordarse de aquellos relojes LED que promocionaban como productos de la era espacial.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 6, 2013)

nunca les mostre como dejé el Citizen 7 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/dsc0002aa.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dsc0003aau.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/dsc0001aai.jpg/


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2013)

Te quedo muy bien, el cuero lo hace ver mucho mas sobrio y elegante. ¿Pudiste bajar de los 5 segundos/día de desfase?


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 7, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Te quedo muy bien, el cuero lo hace ver mucho mas sobrio y elegante. ¿Pudiste bajar de los 5 segundos/día de desfase?


 
Hola Andres, si, quedó clavado, si bien no es la maquinaria mas precisa del mundo (tiene variaciones de 8-10 segundos entre día y día) unos días me adelanta unos 5-6 segundos y otros retraza 1 o 2 segundos, por lo que en general al mes se va adelantando muy lentamente.


----------



## Reloj Militar (Nov 27, 2018)

Buenas! He llegado aquí por casualidad y quería decir que a mi los que me gustan más son los relojes de estilo militar y de natación. Los primeros por su dureza y aguante y los segundos porque tienen un bonito diseño y suelen ser multideporte 

Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2018)

¿ Por que las agujas de los relojes giran hacia la derecha ?


----------

